# Homemade Cintiq, is it possible?



## Charlie_Kitsune (Aug 3, 2008)

I had found an old artique in internet, about making your own "cintiq" from ordinary Wacom and LCD screen. So i though, maybe you'd had any experience in this? :3

http://forum.bongofish.co.uk/index.php?topic=1290.0

This forum is specialized in modifications like this, though.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Hack-mac-laptop-to-be-a-mac-tablet/

And here i got some instructions, which showed, that even small tablet might help, but touchpad won't be bigger than it's own size.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 4, 2008)

Obviously, if the LCD is thin enough the pen may still be able to receive power from the pad (and therefore function on the screen same as pad) ....


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, it's possible.  It's just a LOT of work.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Aug 4, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Obviously, if the LCD is thin enough the pen may still be able to receive power from the pad (and therefore function on the screen same as pad) ....



I had read about something called "jittering" which makes the tablet "feel" eletromagnetic difference of LCd screen, and makes mouse pointer to waggle, a bit or more.


----------

